# First verified female, I think



## MechaniMan (Apr 8, 2022)

First female I think.


----------



## spunom (Apr 8, 2022)

Congratulations it's a girl


----------



## MechaniMan (Apr 8, 2022)

spunom said:


> Congratulations it's a girl


Have 6 more I'm waiting on before flipping to bloom, hopefully by the end of the month. That would be 9 weeks veg.


----------

